# Let's Celebrate: Free Muffins for Everyone!



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm celebrating today because:

--I successfully completed the first two days of the biggest photo shoot I've ever done,
--This is my 4,000th post, AND
--It's my Birthday.

So, this morning I had a Birthday Breakfast with my sister (she's going out of town to a conference, plus I have Vacation Bible School all week, so we changed our normal Bday lunch or dinner plans to breakfast).

The place where we ate has some of the best breakfast food on the planet, and AMAZING muffins!! AND....for my birthday, they gave me FOUR FREE muffins!!!!!!  

You can't really tell from the picture, but these things are HUGE!!  If I put one of the muffins in my hand, the muffin bottom is about as big around as the width of my hand, and the top of the muffin IS wider than my hand.

And did I mention they're DELICIOUS?? 

I have Chocolate Mousse, Banana Walnut Streusel, Carrot Raisin Nut, and another one I can't really identify and haven't tried yet (front left).  So grab yourself a muffin and help me celebrate!! (of course, it'll take more than these four, but don't worry, there's plenty for all of you!  )





Oh, and if you wanna get me something for my birthday...I'd like a D800...or a 70-200 f/2.8 lens...or you can just give me a "like."


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy birthday, congratulations,  good job, merry christmas and happy easter.  Sorry I got carried away.   :lmao:


----------



## Aloicious (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sharon!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

Woot for 4K! You beat me there but not by much!
Congrats and good job on the shoot!
Happy Birthday! Enjoy the like !


----------



## KenC (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy muffin day!


----------



## ronlane (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats on the shoot and 4K. And Happy Birthday to you.......  Sounds like you are already having a great day.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2013)

COngratulations on having completed the bus poster campaign shoot!!!!

And Happy Birthday!,dear lady. TPF would be a poorer place without your constant, upbeat presence and well-written, charming posts.


----------



## mishele (Jul 18, 2013)

Time to party it up girl!! It's a celebration!!


----------



## manicmike (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 18, 2013)

Oooooo, a tri-fecta.  Well done and congratz on all three accounts.   :thumbsup:


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2013)

Stevepwns said:


> Happy birthday, congratulations,  good job, merry christmas and happy easter.  Sorry I got carried away.   :lmao:



:lmao: My father used to answer the phone, no matter what time of year it was, with "Happy Christmas and Merry Easter!" And that was back in the days before Caller ID, so family, strangers and telemarketers alike got the same warm greeting.
(To be fair, saying my father "used to answer the phone" at all is a gross over-exagerration. Dad probably actually deigned to answer the phone about three times a year. Most of the time, he'd ignore it, even when he was BY FAR the closest person to it. If you said, "Aren't you going to answer that?" Dad would say, "Why? There's not anyone *I* want to talk to right now."  :lmao: )



Derrel said:


> COngratulations on having completed the bus poster campaign shoot!!!!
> 
> And Happy Birthday!,dear lady. TPF would be a poorer place without your constant, upbeat presence and well-written, charming posts.



Geez, Derrel...you're gonna make me cry. That was incredibly sweet; thank you. :hug::


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sharon, Your a great lady. Have the best day ever.


----------



## baturn (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats! Can't say it better than Derrel.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy super big shoot birthday muffin day!!!!!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 18, 2013)

Derrel said:


> COngratulations on having completed the bus poster campaign shoot!!!!
> 
> And Happy Birthday!,dear lady. TPF would be a poorer place without your constant, upbeat presence and well-written, charming posts.



Quoted for emphasis.  Couldn't agree more.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2013)

Consider the book you got as a b-day present!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2013)

baturn said:


> Congrats! Can't say it better than Derrel.





manaheim said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > COngratulations on having completed the bus poster campaign shoot!!!!
> ...



Thank you both...ya'll both get hugs too, just for that. :hug::


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Consider the book you got as a b-day present!



Haha, I already did! Actually, when I got it, the first thing I thought was "How did he know my birthday was coming up?"


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2013)

sm4him said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Consider the book you got as a b-day present!
> ...



I have low friends in high places.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy B-Day, Sharon!  Hope it is awesome for you...


----------



## leighthal (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy bday. Enjoy your day.


----------



## mishele (Jul 18, 2013)

So what are you doing tonight, chickie?? Is the wine flowing?


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2013)

mishele said:


> So what are you doing tonight, chickie?? Is the wine flowing?



Wellll...I JUST got home from an evening at Vacation Bible School, after a full day of work. 21 third- and fourth-graders, hyped up on sugar (courtesy of my two sweet teaching helpers who decided to throw me a surprise birthday party with our VBS kids...). Oh, plus about half of them had those slider whistles, which they'd gotten at the VBS "store" (where they can cash in the tokens they get for being good during the week, bribery is a force for good in the world...).

I got home about ten minutes ago, returned the call to my oldest son, who had called while I was at VBS, and then logged in here.

I really don't need a glass of wine tonight...
...
...
...I need a VAT of wine. 

Not gonna happen tonight though because I neglected to actually GET any alcoholic beverages or alcohol with which to MAKE a beverage or wine or...there might be a really old craft beer in the refrigerator somewhere from the last time my son was home but that's about it.

I intend to remedy that situation tomorrow and continue the celebration through the weekend.


----------



## mishele (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll buy you a drink tomorrow night!! Happy Birthday, Sharon!!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2013)

mishele said:


> I'll buy you a drink tomorrow night!! Happy Birthday, Sharon!!



Alright, it's a deal...make mine a margarita, on the rocks and I'll meet you back here about this time tomorrow! :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Jul 18, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Not gonna happen tonight though because I neglected to actually GET any alcoholic beverages or alcohol with which to MAKE a beverage or wine or...there might be a really old craft beer in the refrigerator somewhere from the last time my son was home but that's about it.



I made a B double E double R U N earlier tonight and also picked up a nice Kentucky Straight Boubon Whiskey for after dinner.  Great over ice and a slice of lemon peel.  (been off the tequila for a month or so now)  So...... Here's to you.


----------

